# Sunglasses for narrow face?



## somno (May 3, 2009)

I have a fairly narrow face and am having problems fitting sunglasses. I am currently using a pair of Oakley flak jackets XLJ that are not bad at lower speeds but when I go fast (like greater than 25-30 mph) my eyes start to tear (and I also wear contact lenses so I don't want to lose a lens). I also have problems with windy conditions.

I tried on a pair of Rudy Project Noyz (and they have optional rubber inserts on the side of the lens to make it even more rap around) but I am not sure if the fit any closer to my face (they are about 3/4 of an inch or more away from my face) and thus prevent the wind from causing problems.

Any suggestions for guys with narrow faces?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

oakley radar 'straight stem' or oakley jawbone


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions.

The Oakley radar 'straight stem' glasses are discontinued (they may still be available in retail or internet shops but the Oakley site states discontinued) and they have limited lenses. I currently have the VR 28 iridium lenses and they scratch so easily that I do not want to buy another similar lens.

I would prefer a polarized photochromatic lens (the Rudy Project has these available in a very durable lens) and that is not available in the Oakleys. I have tried the Jawbone but they are very heavy and not my favorite style.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a long narrow face as well and find that most Oakleys fit very nicely. I also recently tried on one of the new Giro designs which was also a nice contoured fit. Smith as well, and while their line is built for active wear, I don't believe they make anything that's ideal for cycling.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

The original Giro Havik (sp?). They were wicked tight when I tried a pair on. Version2 supposedly have been redesigned.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a narrow/small face. The Rudy Project Ekynox SX fits me well. Others that fit well and sit close to my face are the Oakley Minutes (original and 2.0) and the Tifosi Alpe.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

You may wish to take a look at Swans glasses if you can find any. I'm using the Cynium series and and it fits my small and narrow face well.

http://www.swans.co.jp/bicycles/index.html


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a small face that is kind of narrow. I also wear contacts while riding.

I have two pairs of Oakleys that work nicely.

Best fit, comfort, wind shielding:
- Enduring. I was with my girlfriend when she was eyeglass shopping and happened to come across these. Was in the market for shades and had never seen them. They fit really well and I liked the look of them. Why hadn't I heard of them? Oh, since I was shopping mens! So, if you can deal with the horrors of wearing women's sunglasses, these are a great option. I love mine and my manliness has held up pretty okay in the two years I've had them I have the VR28 polarized lenses. Very nice in bright light, use them for spring/summer. I can wear them down to sunset as well. GREAT fit. Nice and snug.

Best all arounders:
- M-Frame Hybrids. Yeah, I'd never wear them off the bike and they've been around a long time, but these are nice and do the job well. Easy to get them over your helmet straps because they are a bit wider at the hinge than my other pair. Have the persimmon lenses which are great for fall/winter and lower light. I'll use them at dusk with no problems. I always wear eye protection with my contacts in and these are fine for any light condition, but when it gets bright you'll want something darker.

With these two pairs I have been fine riding for awhile now. I might get some clear lenses at some point, but the persimmon works well in even low light and clear just seems to have very few days when it would be best. Rather spend that money on something else.

Both of these work well on me and I have a pretty small, narrow face. Good luck.

Oh, and I never can miss the opportunity to say...the Jawbones are hideous. If I was a pro and getting them for free (or paid!) I'd wear them. If not, no way. Plenty of other shades that work just as well and don't look that stupid. But hey...just my opinion What do I know, I wear girlie glasses!


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a similar shaped face. I have loved my Specialized Tarzo's for fit and optics. My son broke them, but it wasn't the glasses fault. I will probably try and pick a second pair up. I also have a pair of Specialized Singletrack glasses that were crazy tight, almost headache tight. They have loosened up, but I like the road Adapalite lenses better, they are outstanding.


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

Tifosi Slip works for my small and narrow face.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Smith makes several models that are good for smaller faces. Toasters for very small faces (my wife likes them) and Factors work well for me. Both come with several different lens tints. As a bonus, they are also relatively inexpensive.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

somno said:


> I currently have the VR 28 iridium lenses and they scratch so easily that I do not want to buy another similar lens.


Ahh! I'm not the only one with this problem. Just curious, if you contacted Oakley and if so, what did they say?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

What about the Oakley Asian fit glasses? Also take a look a the new Split Jacket, a smaller version of the Jawbone.


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

AJL said:


> Ahh! I'm not the only one with this problem. Just curious, if you contacted Oakley and if so, what did they say?



I did not contact Oakley as they state that these lenses scratch easily and need special care. I doubt that they would cover scratches. That is of course unlike the Rudy Project impact lenses which have a lifetime guarantee against scratches (which is why I am considering buying a pair, if they fit well enough).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oakley women's sunglasses and Oakely asian fit sunglasses. The asian fits are narrower.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

somno said:


> I did not contact Oakley as they state that these lenses scratch easily and need special care. I doubt that they would cover scratches. That is of course unlike the Rudy Project impact lenses which have a lifetime guarantee against scratches (which is why I am considering buying a pair, if they fit well enough).


Good point. I have a friend who has some Rudy Projects and he loves his. Next time around I'll looking at Rudy or some other high end brand that *stand *by their product better. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

AJL said:


> Ahh! I'm not the only one with this problem. Just curious, if you contacted Oakley and if so, what did they say?



Just checked the Oakley website and here is what they say:

Scratched lenses are not covered under Oakley’s warranty policy. Replacement lenses can either be purchased through your local Authorized Oakley Dealer, Oakley.com, or by calling toll free (800) 431-1439

Clearly they are not near as good as Rudy Project with their life long lens replacement warranty.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

SWANS for sure.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have two pairs of Oakley lens that have no scratches at all.
But I cannot see through them. The inside coating has funked up.
I emailed Oakley on possible replacement. Guess what my response was.
How about no response.
Been buying Oakley products since BMX days/grips.
If a company cannot even respond to an email they lose my business.
Look our Rudy Project, here I come.




somno said:


> Just checked the Oakley website and here is what they say:
> 
> Scratched lenses are not covered under Oakley’s warranty policy. Replacement lenses can either be purchased through your local Authorized Oakley Dealer, Oakley.com, or by calling toll free (800) 431-1439
> 
> Clearly they are not near as good as Rudy Project with their life long lens replacement warranty.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Tifosi envy here, fototec for $60


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

I stopped by a Sunglass Hut today and found that the Jawbone glasses and a few others that have a similar shape actually fit me very well...however, they are really ugly and heavier than the Flak Jacket that I now own.

Also, if I want to get a transition/photochromic lens, I would have to order it online as the stores do not seem to carry this lens.

I will keep looking.


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

I tried on a pair of Ryders Zephyr sunglasses and they fit really well.

The only problem is that I can't find any place that carries these sunglasses in the photo-polar version ($89). I tried all the online and local stores.

Anyone have a place to purchase these sunglasses?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I use Bolle Parole...they are smaller too. This will be my 4th season on them and the lenses are in great shape yet.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

OT: Oakley stuff. So Oakley seems to be dropping the ball (on standing behind their product and customer support). That's pretty sad considering what I paid for them. On the other hand, the Radar Paths fit me perfectly, though I didn't try any Rudy Projects.


----------

